# The UK Muscle Boys!



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Got loads but ill start with DB










Fivos


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

wow!! DB looking outstanding there!! particularly lovin the socks lol


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Baz where did you get those socks?


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Woh! first pic i seen of u mate! u lookin jacked! and killa wheels bro! 4 real nice 1!! you should be well proud!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> Baz where did you get those socks?


LOL! they were in my bag after Ibiza! guessed they may have been yours lol

cheers 

Fivos thanks for the pic dude


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Baz mate you look so much better there than ever! You have veins!! No need for dieuretics aye!! The class must have been super bloody tough!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Fivos


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> LOL! they were in my bag after Ibiza! guessed they may have been yours lol
> 
> cheers
> 
> Fivos thanks for the pic dude


 :cursing: Thought so, and you decide to cover them in pro tan.....thanks, o and for the text last night.....u bell...

:tongue: x


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Looking awesome Baz. Legs are very impressive. Must of been a very good class and will be intrested to see the top 3


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

BAZ no worries pal i have loads and these have been minimized the real size is around 56MB! These are around 150KB

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Here is one of Steve Graham in damn good condition in the MW










Fivos


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

looking awesome baz, your class must have been tough!!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Barney looking proper!










Fivos


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

awesome pics, daz you look shredded mate, legs very vascular


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

fcuk baz!!!!! thats first pic is amazing,il leave the soc comments to those officionados but jesus amazing ,really encapsulates what you truly are......witty answes to that im sure will follow. :rockon:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Just a note on BAZ pics he actually had taken off his oil before i got to him so the pics would have been even better...

Fivos


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Do you have some of James L, Tom B and wade?? post them all up together! The suspence is killing me LOL!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey Luke, I got some superb ones of James but i will need time to sort those out and ill speak to James before posting them...Got one or two of Tom but dont think i have much of Wade.

Fivos


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Fivos, got any of little me  I was with Tom B back stage.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Damb Baz ripped to shreds your class must of been immense..

Baz the symetry your sweep... phenom mate.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeah would be good to see Toms pics


----------



## Alex Redford (Sep 9, 2008)

ah! amazing pictures! looking awesome of there lads, deffo inspirational and the only pics i had seen of DB wher his avatar and then to see it for real damn impressive mate, seriouse dedication right there and the pictures of the other lads, give your self a pat on the back and a packet of barbecue snack-a-jacks!!!!!!! Well done fiveo awesome pics, keep em coming!!! BUMPBUMPBUMP


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Clarkey you are next pal!

Fivos


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Really impressive Baz mate your legs are awsome and overall condition was bang on.

Onwards and upwards for you me thinks.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

cheers guys.. condition was my best so far... tan was too light i heard so got abit washed out on stage.. great pics Fivos


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

DB said:


> cheers guys.. condition was my best so far... tan was too light i heard so got abit washed out on stage.. great pics Fivos


You should be proud DB I thought you looked great onwards and upwards for you mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Clarkey looking nice and thick










Fivos


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks Fivos!!!! just need to put on 12lbs to get to the top of my weight class I got out sized by the big boyz but Mr Blackman will be sharing some of his secrets with me :thumbup1:


----------



## Alex Redford (Sep 9, 2008)

Fivos said:


> Clarkey looking nice and thick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ah quality mate, Well done.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Barny looks F'N awesome.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Alex Redford said:


> ah quality mate, Well done.


Thanks Alex mate..appreciate it.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

PRL said:


> Barny looks F'N awesome.


Pete thats what i thought, Barney was so thick it must have been really close for the top spot.

Fivos


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Looking in great condition Clarkey


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

barneys physique looks great

good job


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

genesis said:


> Looking in great condition Clarkey


Thanks Genesis just need the size now to go with it.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Fivos said:


> Pete thats what i thought, Barney was so thick it must have been really close for the top spot.
> 
> Fivos


agreed I really rate Barny..

top bloke aswell


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

you're looking superb there clarkey, real pleasing physique!


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Littleluke said:


> you're looking superb there clarkey, real pleasing physique!


Thank you Luke:thumbup1:


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Well done guys, loads of hard work gone into those physiques that has really paid off.

Have a well earned rest now! :thumb:

SD


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Excellent Clarkey! Cant wait to see what an extra 12lb of muscle will look like!


----------



## Alex Redford (Sep 9, 2008)

willsey4 said:


> Excellent Clarkey! Cant wait to see what an extra 12lb of muscle will look like!


 haha it will look savage judging by the pics.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Barney is a great guy and trains at my gym .he prepped me for the west and brits this year and knows his stuff

cant undersatnd why he never won the light heavies as he was in awesome condition .the ukbff are totally inconsistent with what they look for in a physique


----------



## Alex Redford (Sep 9, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> Barney is a great guy and trains at my gym .he prepped me for the west and brits this year and knows his stuff
> 
> cant undersatnd why he never won the light heavies as he was in awesome condition .the ukbff are totally inconsistent with what they look for in a physique


 hi bud,

I dont have any expirience with competeing my self but have been to a few shows now and can sometimes agree with what the judges are looking at and sometimes disagree, theres been a few situations where i see people on stage with an amazing body yet the guy next to them will win who is not as big, not a ripped.... there is no logic behind that surely. however my point may well be invalid as i am not sure how the judging goes whether its on a score system or what. Last expirence was at the nabba universe when dave steele can second in the over 50s when the only one thing the bloke who can first had was a big set of biceps.....


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Great photos Fiv.

Agree that DB looks his best ever.

Barny as always looking ripped and thick as fcuk.

Steve always gets in super ripped nick too; great back shot there.

And Clarkey you look mint mate, you really do. You want some more mass? I left about 15lbs somewhere and cant bloody find it!!LOL

J


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

supercell said:


> Great photos Fiv.
> 
> Agree that DB looks his best ever.
> 
> ...


LOL many thanks James really appreciate it. You left 15lbs some where and you still looked bl00dy Huge!!! im so glad you got your pro card mate at least i wont have to stand next next to you when i next do the under 80kg Mr's!! seriously im really pleased for you bud, when I saw you the night before when we were getting our tans I could not believe how peeled and big you were. I knew then you would be very hard to beat, congratulations James well deserved. :thumbup1:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks mate.

You have come a long way in a short time.

Just keep things simple and put on mass nice and slow, let the body adapt. You'll get there cos you got the fire. I have learnt this weekend that EVERYTHING is possible if you have the right team and the right attitude.

Oh yeah and dont get too fat in the off season, thats the real key.

J


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Impressive pics. You all look excellent and making great progress.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Awesome but I love clarkey's look.Clarkey how much did you weigh


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Golden Man said:


> Awesome but I love clarkey's look.Clarkey how much did you weigh


Thanks mate!!! I weighed in at 75kg so im still giving away 5kg. My condition was very good but I appeared physically smaller when stood next to the top 6 that went through. My goal now is to make up that extra weight and come in heavier next time im on stage.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

clarkey said:


> Thanks mate!!! I weighed in at 75kg so im still giving away 5kg. My condition was very good but I appeared physically smaller when stood next to the top 6 that went through. My goal now is to make up that extra weight and come in heavier next time im on stage.


 you looked great in your pics mate  , a lad from my gym was 4th in your class


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

supercell said:


> Great photos Fiv.
> 
> Agree that DB looks his best ever.
> 
> J


cheers mate! gotta find 20 odd pound now to even contimplate getting up there with the heavyweights! lol


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

i can lend you a tenner mate if your short....hehe!!!!

seriously tho....you guys look bloody brilliant...if thats how you gotta get,then i'm scared to compete now....blimey,brilliant condition,from head to toe!!!!!

well done!!!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

One word, gents: Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

It's motivating to see but at the same time it makes me realise how far I have before I can stand on stage with you guys! My aim is to stand tall on the Finals stage by the age of 25! That's 4 years!

There's so much quality in this country! Dammit! lol


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

^^^^ Luke, with the maturity and attitude that you have shown this year I really don't see that been a problem.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

DB said:


> cheers mate! gotta find 20 odd pound now to even contimplate getting up there with the heavyweights! lol


Baz, is it only the heavies you can do now and not the inters? I get confused on how the inters works!


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Clarkey how tall are you as I can see from the pics that you look that much smaller.Ok I compared to james l but james has was the total package.Do you think if you add the 4.8kg you will be in the same condition.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Golden Man said:


> Clarkey how tall are you as I can see from the pics that you look that much smaller.Ok I compared to james l but james has was the total package.Do you think if you add the 4.8kg you will be in the same condition.


I am 5'6 Golden man. Yes I definetly think I can add the mass and be in the same condition if not better , I actually put on 3kg since last year and my condition was better again this year so I feel the extra helps. I still need to fill out my frame and legs much more to come. Im going to do it slowly slowly as James said with good training, diet and adequate rest, if I can put on another 3kg again I will be a happy man.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

hertderg said:


> ^^^^ Luke, with the maturity and attitude that you have shown this year I really don't see that been a problem.


Thanks alot mate, much appreciate.

Clarkey - another 3kg on your physique will make a huge impact! You know what to do, so do it!


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

you boys all look top notch,, good job well done me thinks:beer:


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Just wondering how much you both weigh DB & Clarkey?

Must say you both look great, such an inspiration!

And in all the photos posted they look great, so well done to them & nice photos Fivos!


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Many thanks Haimer i weighed 75kg on the day.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Well done the guys and thanks to Fivos for sharing the pics with us.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

Yep thanks fivos you just made it harder for us girlies to sleep :thumb: ...............you all looked faberooni lads x


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

impressive display guys well done, cracking physiques


----------



## Flynnie_Guns (May 27, 2005)

very insperational.


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

All done so well!!

Exceptional photos as well fivos!


----------



## Alex Redford (Sep 9, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> It's motivating to see but at the same time it makes me realise how far I have before I can stand on stage with you guys! My aim is to stand tall on the Finals stage by the age of 25! That's 4 years!
> 
> There's so much quality in this country! Dammit! lol


 That wont be a problem mate, looking awesome as it is and you by far have right attitude and motivation not that i can realy speak as you are miles ahead of me but im thinkin this way.... by time your up there at 25 i will be hopefully near where you are as in four years ill be 21! i guess here is where the deccisions come into it of whether its what you realy want and if so you need to stay commited, dedicated and focus on your goal , im sure you will have no problems mate very inspirational to see your threads and journals and would just like to say thanks. will have o seriously knuckle down if im to compete next year.


----------



## micky (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi Clarky,

Managed to navigate my way here, I thought you looked really good mate thought for sure you would be top 6!! I ended up winning the class so pleased thought my age might go against me but perhaps helped with my muscle maturity not sure what you thought of my physique be good to get an out-side view!! Any-way keep plugging away mate and you have a great foundation to work off, cheers Micky


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Clarkey really does look awesome, very thick.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Haimer said:


> Just wondering how much you both weigh DB & Clarkey?
> 
> !


ummmm think if i read right and remembered correctly DB weighed in at 97.9kgs


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Yep and clarkey was at 74! Looks massive for 74.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Lol clarkey looks heavier than 74kg!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

He was 75 boys.... look above


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

MissBC said:


> He was 75 boys.... look above


Oh no wonder then, we can't forget 1kg! he looks like he weighs 75kg, my mistake


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

MissBC said:


> ummmm think if i read right and remembered correctly DB weighed in at 97.9kgs


Thanks

And yeah agreed with the others, Clarkey does look bigger than 75kg!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Oh no wonder then, we can't forget 1kg! he looks like he weighs 75kg, my mistake


shut your pie hole mak i was just making a correction as the man said it himself, just typical you guys had boy looks and didnt see!!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

MissBC said:


> shut your pie hole mak i was just making a correction as the man said it himself, just typical you guys had boy looks and didnt see!!


lololol, touchy touchy


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Well done to all the uk muscle boys.

Clarkey good luck with you goals.

DB you must have been in a top tough line up.


----------



## maxwell (Sep 30, 2008)

Clarkey, we spoke briefly backstage while waiting to see if we had made top 6.

I was genuinley surprised you had not got in the list.

In retrospect my comments may have come across as a little blunt, but I was genuinley impressed with your physique. You def had one of the thickest upper bodies in the line up.

Max.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> lololol, touchy touchy


hahahahaha :001_tt2:


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Quality photos Fivos  New lens works a treat! Great shot of barney in particular.

Did you get any of Shaun or Lee?


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

Great photos Fivos!

Guys you all looked great!

Thanks James, you looked awesome on sunday mate, the best ive ever seen you. Neil has done wonders with you.

Thanks everyone. As usual ive made even more great friends at the show, and its always nice to meet up with some close friends, even when their competing in my class!!!

I weighed 77kg so theres room there yet!!


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Sick with envy at how well you lads look. I wish i got to see Fivos backstage too, but i mustve had my head up my a**e or lying around too much as i spent most of my time there with my feet up. Baz mate what can i say....you looked absolutely tremendous....im gobsmacked to be honest!!


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Once again well done uk-muscle boys!Ps fivos you have any photography plans for 2009 for example npa southwest


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

LMFHO, LOL,HAHAHA. My wife couldn't make the show due to prior work commitments, so i was showing her this photo of DB as an example of the high standard and id told her how i was green with envy that i didn't get to see fivo for an opportunit of a photo.

Now i hold DB in high regard, but my wife pointed out that i didnt need to bow down to DB. I asked what she was on about and she said well you did get your photo taken by fivo!!!! Eh i said. She said thats you bending down at the right elbow of DB in the photo....... Ha, i was obviously paying hommage to him backstage.......Tremendous.Ha!! :thumb:



Fivos said:


> Got loads but ill start with DB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

DB have your ever acted in the Transporter, Lock,Stock & Two Smoking Barrels? :whistling:

Awesome physique mate, the socks are immense too! :lol:


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Hahaha, i though he looked like jason stathum soon as i see him 

Looking good guys!


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

SHAROOTS said:


> DB have your ever acted in the Transporter, Lock,Stock & Two Smoking Barrels? :whistling:
> 
> Awesome physique mate, the socks are immense too! :lol:


lol, knew i recognised him from somewhere haha,

seriously, awsome physique there DB, and great condition


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

BRABUS said:


> LMFHO, LOL,HAHAHA. My wife couldn't make the show due to prior work commitments, so i was showing her this photo of DB as an example of the high standard and id told her how i was green with envy that i didn't get to see fivo for an opportunit of a photo.
> 
> Now i hold DB in high regard, but my wife pointed out that i didnt need to bow down to DB. I asked what she was on about and she said well you did get your photo taken by fivo!!!! Eh i said. She said thats you bending down at the right elbow of DB in the photo....... Ha, i was obviously paying hommage to him backstage.......Tremendous.Ha!! :thumb:


i think you were bowing down to get a better look at his tremendous socks.....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, DB and Clarky you guys look awesome.

I cant believe how much DB's physique has changed doing the westside training, the seperations are very cool.

Damn, I am very impressed.

It makes me want to diet down, but it will take me a long time to get this flab off.

Very inspiring, wow........


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Go for it hacks, get ripped man!!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Kezz said:


> Go for it hacks, get ripped man!!!


i 2nd third and 4th that!! DO IT!! :tongue:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I probably am going to do this, I have to stop the beer drinking or I will never be able to do it.

That, and I really dont want to post up a before pic, too embarrassing.

Man boobs is nothing good to look at.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

He was...with me, hahaha. Seriosly though it must of been a very very fine line between the whole line up as i can't believe hedidnt get placed as he looked trmendous and ive told him so...Top man to...very humble, which is in my opinion an atribute missing in a lot of people. Having said that ive now met a few members from here and ALL have been very decent chaps....great community we have here though... :thumb:



Golden Man said:


> Well done to all the uk muscle boys.
> 
> Clarkey good luck with you goals.
> 
> DB you must have been in a top tough line up.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

BRABUS said:


> he looked trmendous.....Top man too...very humble, which is in my opinion an atribute missing in a lot of people.


very much agreed on this one  x


----------



## daz8 (Mar 22, 2007)

clarkey said:


> Fivos, got any of little me  I was with Tom B back stage.


Clarkey, We have some good pics, my wife remembered you from the Dorchester show so took a few of you during your routine. If you let me know your email address I will send them on to you. I think you should have made top 6.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

PRL said:


> Barny looks F'N awesome.


Ditto! Havn't seen him in the gym for a while, does he post on here?


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

daz8 said:


> Clarkey, We have some good pics, my wife remembered you from the Dorchester show so took a few of you during your routine. If you let me know your email address I will send them on to you. I think you should have made top 6.


Great!! thanks Daz have sent you a private message mate with my email addy..many thanks


----------

